# FCG crypt



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I just wanted to share some pics of my fcg's new home.I was pretty happy with the way it turned out. I added a glowing green shadow box to the front of it as well as a led gargoyle topper.I used a cowlacious sound card and speakers for the sound.It took a bit of work but it made a nice center piece for my graveyard and everybody just loved it. Hope you all enjoy the pics.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

*pics of crypt*

here are the pics.I had them in the original thread but when i went in and got rid of my attachments to add more pics i guess a deleted them. I need to learn how to make room in my attachments so i can add more pictures.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Intense glow on that ghost. Great job.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like your ghost, she has an original look to her (where did you find a white top hat?). You must have taken a long exposure shot, but it make it look very cool.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I agree - your lady ghost with the top hat is a charming original.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love it!The color is bright one of the brightest I have seen.


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Really nice! But do you by chance hase a side shot? I reallt want to build one, and need to figure out scale.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I like it... and the top hat is a nice touch!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Top hat is awesome!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice job, I really want to do one of these, my FCG needs a home.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

The crypt is great as is the ghost!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Putting on the ritz!!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

That is amazing kprimm! It's hard to imagine how killer it looked I real life. Nice job.


----------

